# Cowboy Beans



## earl (Dec 22, 2005)

For those of you with "youngins."


1 lb. of hamburger


1 can of pork and beans.


Brown hamburger then put in beans. Simmer for about 10 minutes.


Light a fire, throw out a "cowboy blanket," then tell cowboy stories to your 6 and 4 year old as they scarf down the original cowboy food.


Of course open a bottle of your favorite vintage andenjoy the moment. 


Merry Christmas


earl


----------



## MedPretzel (Dec 22, 2005)

Earl,





Best recipe I heard yet.










My youngins' don't undesrstand my language, but we do similar during the day (when Dada is away). Spencer, Tobi and Beenie love thier cat-treats while I tell them stories of their ancestors. Seems to be a big hit, although I don't think they _get me_ all the time..









My mom tells me often I should have kids. Just too big of a _*responsibility*_ and job. I don't think I'd be good at it. I admire all who do take the step to have children.


----------

